# Weaver's TaylorMade Queens



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I sell an awful lot of beesuits to south Texas beekeepers. They want sting protection first then ventilation. Are you sure you want a queen from south Texas? Just my two cents.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

magnet-man said:


> Are you sure you want a queen from south Texas? Just my two cents.


These are Austrailian bees. They're not from south Texas. I was just curious how they fared coming from a country that has no varroa pressure to a country overloaded with varroa and a host of other complications.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

*Weaver Queens*

I Ordered 1 Buckfast Queen 4 Yrs Ago . Service Was Great Was One Hot Hot Colony Just My 2 Cents


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Ordered 200 Taylormaid queens the spring of '07. Had HUGE problems with chaulkbrood on nucs headed by these queens. BWeaver queens themselves are quite good. 

Has anyone tried the Autralian queens from Brown & Shamrock?


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

You might ask this question in the commercial beekeeping forum. A number of them use Australian bees.


----------

